# Why the pit bull lost



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

It's plain and simple he cut his hair. Just like mighty samson after his hair was chopped his superhuman power was gone. Evan tanner same way. When his hair was long he was killing guys, he puts it in cornrows and gets beat. Diego Sanchez cut his hair to before ufc 60 and look how bad he looked. I may be on to something.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

I better start growing mine out!
I think you are right.
Last night training, I was grappling with a guy with long hair. He made me tap twice!


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Maybe its because he got punched in the head by a massive fist of Tim sylvia? :dunno:


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

nah. that couldn't be the reason. LOL!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*He should grow a mullet!:thumbsup: *


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

ColossalCanadian said:


> Maybe its because he got punched in the head by a massive fist of Tim sylvia? :dunno:


yes, that would have been the ultimate reason, but he wasnt able to bob and weave due to the odd wieght difference with the lesser anount of hair. the telemetry was all off!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think Tim Sylvia got lucky.*


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I think Tim Sylvia got lucky.*


well, i guess we will find out at the next ufc.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

It all happened because somewhere at that time Chuck Norris was practicing a round house kick, only one went down because Chuck was only practicing.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

someone has been reading too many chuckism's! LOL!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

come on.. I had too.. and yea I was those thngs are funny I found a whole web site of them thopugh I made that one up :-D


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ultimately, the reason is because Tim Sylvia's limbs are huge and his boxing is the next best thing to flawless. If Andrei's going to win he's going to have to take this fight to the ground.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Funny thread. No he lost becuse he got carless, and thought he had hit won before it was over.


----------



## MaximusQ (May 31, 2006)

i think the ufc bribed the ref.... something like... if you have any possible chance to get silva the win... go for it.... our ratings for ufc61 will be huge!!!!!!!!


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

I just can't believe they are having the rematch so quickly!


----------



## MMA Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Sylivia wanted it. He wants to come back and beat Arlovski again to silence the critics that think he just got "Lucky".


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

MMA Fanatic said:


> Sylivia wanted it. He wants to come back and beat Arlovski again to silence the critics that think he just got "Lucky".


I didn't realize that he was reading this forum. Anyways, I think the hair thing is the truth. I started letting my hair grow out about nine months ago and I'm undefeated in all of my MA competitions since then.

I guess I'll have to keep it long, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

well sylvia did get lucky we all saw the fight aa has him hurt and jumped into sylvias upercut i think aa got careless and payed for it and i do not belive aa chin is as week as people think it is think about it tim sylvia is a very powerfull heavy handed stricker and not only was it a clean shot but aa jumped into it i am suprised his head didnt fall off to be honest i meen that shot would have taken out cabbage the fight at ufc 61 will prove it aa is a mutch better fighter overall and everyone but sylvia knows it


----------



## MMA Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I didn't realize that he was reading this forum. Anyways, I think the hair thing is the truth. I started letting my hair grow out about nine months ago and I'm undefeated in all of my MA competitions since then.
> 
> I guess I'll have to keep it long, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


That who was reading this forum?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

iceman574 said:


> well sylvia did get lucky we all saw the fight aa has him hurt and jumped into sylvias upercut i think aa got careless and payed for it and i do not belive aa chin is as week as people think it is think about it tim sylvia is a very powerfull heavy handed stricker and not only was it a clean shot but aa jumped into it i am suprised his head didnt fall off to be honest i meen that shot would have taken out cabbage the fight at ufc 61 will prove it aa is a mutch better fighter overall and everyone but sylvia knows it


I do think that Sylvia has some heavy hands, but I don't think that the punch that KO'd Arlovski would KO Cabbage. Cabbage has the best jaw of any fighter in MMA and he has only been KO'd in a single punch by 1 fighter: Tank Abbott.

Cabbage took at least 75 hard headshots in his fight with Sylvia and he took at least 10 knees, but he was still able to defend himself. Best jaw in MMA is Cabbage Corrierra, there's no doubt in my mind about that.

Is AA's jaw good? Yes.
Will he still be standing after a clean shot from the Maine-iac? No. Only Cabbage can do that.


----------



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok Iron Man I May Have Jumped The Gun Abit There But You Get My Point


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry to many posts


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry to many posts


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry trple post.


----------

